# Nexus S 4g has a 4.0.4 port



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Any chance we'll see one soon. i know P3droid said hes had it for a bit, but we all know how that goes.


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

Well it seems official. I wouldn't say that p3droid had it before, but then I got some biased against him. Any Fascinate owner does really. But yeah I'll be excited for a port. Unfortunately we do not receive a new radio, something I desire greatly. Performance should be boosted though. Waiting for Pete to port it over then and update Bugless Beast


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

As a former Fascinate owner I totally agree haha. This is rather exciting though!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Not to go off topic but what did p3droid do to piss you guys off, he's always been very reliable and disclosed what he could.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

legacystar said:


> Not to go off topic but what did p3droid do to piss you guys off, he's always been very reliable and disclosed what he could.


no one likes a chest thumper


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

TRE_88 said:


> no one likes a chest thumper


he did do a lot of that. but leaks were reliable  i just let him have his spotlight time


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

legacystar said:


> Not to go off topic but what did p3droid do to piss you guys off, he's always been very reliable and disclosed what he could.


Or someone that charges for leaks. I was a supplier at 1 time and I never charged for my leaks. Nor do I respect anyone that does. TO me, they dont exist!


----------



## russlowe73 (Jun 13, 2011)

His roms are awesome his android work is awesome but if you have something that every G Nex owner wants (4.0.4) and your not gonna leak it then why brag about it. Just makes people angry. I like P3 as a person I would just rather not have all the bragging about leaks anymore.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> Or someone that charges for leaks. I was a supplier at 1 time and I never charged for my leaks. Nor do I respect anyone that does. TO me, they dont exist!


well he leaked everything for free, just charged for early access. and if you think about it he could have used that money if he got in trouble supplying all of us with our drug fix lol


----------



## deaffob (Aug 16, 2011)

Do we have the changelog?


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

The only way we are getting 4.0.4 anytime soon is with a port or a leak since we dont have 4.0.3 officially which is bogass that an older Nexus gets 4.0.4 before us.

$5 for tons of leaks and good roms, i like the guy he may sometimes be a little showy when it comes to having early leaks, but *honestly* you wouldn't show off a bit.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

legacystar said:


> well he leaked everything for free, just charged for early access. and if you think about it he could have used that money if he got in trouble supplying all of us with our drug fix lol


I have an idea, since releasing this software violates the law.. I'm just going to go balls deep, and charge for something I didn't make.. something I just "got my hands on".

Leaking something is one thing, charging for it (even "early access") is in a whole different ball park.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I have an idea, since releasing this software violates the law.. I'm just going to go balls deep, and charge for something I didn't make.. something I just "got my hands on".
> 
> Leaking something is one thing, charging for it (even "early access") is in a whole different ball park.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


yah i can respect that


----------



## realcoketaste (Aug 23, 2011)

Go balls deep 
Remember that movie dodgeball 
Sorry made me laugh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

As a fomer Fascinate owner myself, I have seen the P3Droid debate get heated very quickly. Probably best to keep the discussion about the possible leak, what it brings to the table, and the possibility of a port. After all, that is more important for you and your phones than who may have it and how that person chooses to or not to release it. Carry on friends.


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

Honestly what does it REALLY bring in terms of features or notable changes. I'm not looking for a half second performance boost


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

So far I have read that its just a radio upgrade for the NS4G. Which is why they are getting it first. If that's all it is, it won't help us in the least bit.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

What is supposed to have changed?


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/01/30/download-install-leaked-official-ics-4-0-4-build-for-the-sprint-nexus-s-4g/


----------



## cdmta (Dec 18, 2011)

He just said the binaries wont work on the Gnex. We'll have to wait for our own version.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hes had 4.0.4 for a while. It comes with new radios and probably a few minor things. He said if he reaches 10k followers he will release something for us GN owners.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Everyone hating on p3 needs to go kick rocks...

Go contribute something to the community. If you aren't, quit hating on people that do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

winner00 said:


> He said if he reaches 10k followers he will release something for us GN owners.


/face palm.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

All I know is he is a part of team black hat and the sbf releases saved my droid 2 about 100 times.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

Adelos said:


> /face palm.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


/Double face palm.

*Unfollow

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

